# Envoie d'un mac



## yorukaze (3 Juin 2008)

Salut a tous.
Premier post ici parce que j'ai comme tout le monde hate de recevoir mon macbook.
Aprés quelques soucis avec Sofinco (oui j'ai fais une MIPE mais Sofinco m'avait oublié...) je vois que mon macbook est pret a l'expédition mais en dessous on me donne un délai d'expédition le 16juin.
Ca veut dire quoi?Qu'il va partir ou qu'il est pret mais que ca va attendre le 16 pour m'enerver encore un peu?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2008)

bienvenue
ca veut dire que ce sera expediié le 16
Il n'y a rien de mysterieux là dedans


----------



## yorukaze (3 Juin 2008)

en fait je viens de recevoir un mail pour me dire que le colis est expédié.
Je trouve toutes les infos nécessaires comme le numéro de tracking etc.
LA j'en suis a NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER.
Aprés quelques recherches j'en déduit que mon MB doit etre en hollande mais je sais pas trop ou ni avec quel transporteur mon numéro n'est encore pas référencé chez UPS ni TNT.
On verra


----------

